

Ask HN: Best SEO Book/Resource? - slamus

As a freelance Web Developer, my clients often ask me about SEO. I tell them that I put all the right tags in the website so that Google can scrape it well. However, I know SEO is way more than meta tags + adwords, and I&#x27;m tired of being clueless on the subject.<p>What Book&#x2F;Resource would you recommend to start understanding SEO and improve my code ?
======
MichaelCrawford
Why, yours truly of course:
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/)

